

Google Tags boost traffic  - bjonathan
http://blumenthals.com/blog/2010/07/29/google-tags-do-they-help-an-anectdotal-review-2/

======
Ardit20
What are Tags in the context used in the article?

~~~
endtime
[http://www.google.com/support/places/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/places/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=171905)

